# Help with a 100 gallon tank



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm squiring a 100 gallon tank and I'm wondering what should I put in it?


----------



## redrumpslump (Mar 29, 2010)

You could split it and get some blondis. Or get a big snake or monitor lizard


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> You could split it and get some blondis. Or get a big snake or monitor lizard


Blondi's are a good idea I already have a 5 ft snake and monitor lizards are illegal in NY so that's out of the question


----------



## Warren Bautista (Mar 29, 2010)

A really big community of Holothele or Heterothele sp.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> A really big community of Holothele or Heterothele sp.


Wouldn't they eat eachother though if there in the same tank??


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 29, 2010)

Both Heterothele and Holothele are communal genera. You could do something like Holothele incei, even though even for a communal, a 100gal is huge, especially for Holothele or Heterothele. Just my opinion though, I woudn't use a 100 gal for a T.

Cass


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Both Heterothele and Holothele are communal genera. You could do something like Holothele incei, even though even for a communal, a 100gal is huge, especially for Holothele or Heterothele. Just my opinion though, I woudn't use a 100 gal for a T.
> 
> Cass


Could I just put 2 T. blondi's in the tank or would the female end up eating him?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sell the tank. Buy numerous 5 gallon tanks with the money. Buy spiders to fill said 5 gallon tanks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

If I put two T. Blondi's in a 100 gallon tank would they be able too co exist or would one end up eating the other


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 29, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> If I put two T. Blondi's in a 100 gallon tank would they be able too co exist or would one end up eating the other


One would eat the other. You may be able to get away with it for a bit if you had their hides at seperate ends of the tank, however, Ts wander at night and the chances are high they'd come across each other.

Cass


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

alright ill probably end up splitting it, or having it become a comunal tank.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 29, 2010)

Communal.... if you wanna go that route, go way out...... get some P regalis's.........


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 29, 2010)

While I commend your enthusiasm isn't this like the 4-5th thread on similar subjects in the past few days?

I mean, sure, we are enjoy T's to a great deal but I think you are like going freaking `hog-wild` lately with all your ideas/questions.

Take your time, enjoy the trip and slow down some.  No need for 100g setups or even a massive amount of T's at once.  

I don't know your experience but I'm sure you have basic husbandry down so why push your luck investing in such a large endeavor so quickly when you can slowly build up your collection enjoying each as you acquire them.

It's your life and right to do so but honestly I think your going a little overboard way too quick and possibly lose interest because there is nothing out there you've not tried or done.

Oh well.. sorry to hijack..


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> While I commend your enthusiasm isn't this like the 4-5th thread on similar subjects in the past few days?
> 
> I mean, sure, we are enjoy T's to a great deal but I think you are like going freaking `hog-wild` lately with all your ideas/questions.
> 
> ...


im getting it from my uncle because he never used it. my mom told him about my kids and he went nuts and said i could have it , so im kinda happy im getting a free tank. and those were about smaller tanks i was wondering what i should put in them because my mom is spreading news about it and people keep giving me tanks they dont use or dont want, so im getting free tanks and im wondering wat to put in them.


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 29, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> im getting it from my uncle because he never used it. my mom told him about my kids and he went nuts and said i could have it , so im kinda happy im getting a free tank. and those were about smaller tanks i was wondering what i should put in them because my mom is spreading news about it and people keep giving me tanks they dont use or dont want, so im getting free tanks and im wondering wat to put in them.


hehe.. OK.. I guess I'm with ya but seems, at least to me, too much movement forward without experiencing the present.

Again, your satisfaction is what's important


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> hehe.. OK.. I guess I'm with ya but seems, at least to me, too much movement forward without experiencing the present.
> 
> Again, your satisfaction is what's important


So what do you suggest T wise on what i put in the tank. and should i split it so i can house more than one?


----------



## Harlock (Mar 29, 2010)

Build a rack to put in, get a humidifier, maybe some heat pads, put smaller tanks on the rack, and be glad you have an enclosed system to be able to control the humidity in a large amount of cages easily, and that escapee feeders will have a hard time to get out.

Seriously, only downside is you would be limited to just dry or just moist sp.  That could be fixed by putting in a plexi divider, and having a moist side and a dry side.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

i like terrestrial T's better than arboreal. if i Split it in half and put 2 T. blondi's (one in each side) would that be able to work?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 29, 2010)

It's still such a massive waste of space, even if it's divided for blondis. You'd also need to put a TON of sub in there for terrestrial Ts. I think a 100gal tank for a T (or divided for 2) is way over the top. I still wouldn't even divide the tank either, as I've read way too many horror stories. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.

Cass


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 29, 2010)

A 100 gallon tank?!  Put fish in it, for crying out loud.  Or, maybe a turtle or two?


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

I have fish in a 250 gallon tank and turtles in a 175 gallon tank


----------



## Moltar (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriously, in the spider keeping world there is virtually no use whatsoever for a 100 gallon tank. Even if you split it for two adult T. blondi's you'd still be wasting space. About the only thing I can imagine using it for is a LARGE communal setup, perhaps of the mythical Pamohobeteus sp. "chicken spider" (and good luck finding that...) or like, some huge upright Poecilotheria communal. Even then you'd have to wait at least a year or more before they grew large enough to inhabit it.

It's great that you got a free tank but dude, put some fish in it, a large herp or just sell it and get smaller, more appropriate enclosures.

That's my .02 anyway.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Mar 30, 2010)

Why not just turn it into a "hot box" for your slings?


----------



## flamesbane (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Robc has/had a 100G split for 2 T. blondis.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 30, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> I'm pretty sure Robc has/had a 100G split for 2 T. blondis.


Probably so. Rob likes to recreate the T's natural environment, only bigger.


----------



## Durandal (Mar 30, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Why not just turn it into a "hot box" for your slings?


I'm on board with this notion. I wish I had a tank that size to manage the climate.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 30, 2010)

In the interest of actually offering constructive advice i'll agree that the best use for this tank would probably be to use it for a sling/juvie hotbox.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 30, 2010)

I gotta agree with the nearly overwhelming opinion that 100 gallon is way too big for any type of tarantula setup.  A tank that size is so massively big, so incredibly heavy that it's an extremely inefficient way to house tarantulas.  Also, whenever I begin a new hobby I try to initially keep things as simple as possible.  When it comes to splitting a tank, making a huge naturalistic vivarium, or making a huge communal setup, you're talking about advanced techniques with huge potential for complications.  These are definitely not things that I would recommend to a noobie in the hobby.


----------



## Redapache (Mar 30, 2010)

Buy like 10 or 12 M.balfouri and toss em on in. Or I think I heard H.gigas are semi communal and cheap buy a ton of substrate and throw those bulldozers in there.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 30, 2010)

*All the 2 cents are adding up*

Soon you will have a Dollar 



ksmith999 said:


> A 100 gallon tank?!  Put fish in it, for crying out loud.  Or, maybe a turtle or two?


Turtle-Turtle. That would be fun, aquatic turtle set-up! Or Reef-Tank.



Moltar said:


> Seriously, in the spider keeping world there is virtually no use whatsoever for a 100 gallon tank. Even if you split it for two adult T. blondi's you'd still be wasting space. About the only thing I can imagine using it for is a LARGE communal setup, perhaps of the mythical Pamohobeteus sp. "chicken spider" (and good luck finding that...) or like, some huge upright Poecilotheria communal. Even then you'd have to wait at least a year or more before they grew large enough to inhabit it.
> 
> It's great that you got a free tank but dude, put some fish in it, a large herp or just sell it and get smaller, more appropriate enclosures.
> 
> That's my .02 anyway.


If you do decide to make a huge Natualistic vivarium, w/ live plants & such.....
You could try a *pair* of Blondi's......Could create HUGE tunnel/burrows for them.......The boy would Not last very Long though...

Careful w/ aggressive Species. GL, have Fun!  - Jason


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 30, 2010)

well i decided!! im going to use it as a communal tank! Thanks for the help all!!


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Mar 31, 2010)

I could see the 100 gal having a large sized OBT communal.. if 5/8's filled with substrate. But you wouldn't be able to use the 100gal right away, you would first have to obtain a large amount of OBT's(probably sac mates) and raise them to the size where the 100gal would make decent home for the communal group..but you would never see them.. lol and even still, as everyone else has said, it's a huge tank to be using for T's. Put some fish in it or maybe a half-land, half water multi species tank.. fish, geckos, frogs,lizards, live plants(Carnivorous or not) or whatever.


----------



## flyguycolorado (Mar 31, 2010)

So he wants to go communal - well if that his final answer, then maybe best for the op to buy a breading pair of a communal t's... But still think that 100g is a waste for t's but (maybe a regalis tank on end with one huge fake tree, that would be cool, but i am not going to do it. That's my 2cents man the cost of a 100g set up with 50+ t's is going to be alot


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 31, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> Blondi's are a good idea I already have a 5 ft snake and monitor lizards are illegal in NY so that's out of the question


Since when..?  Granted I moved out of NY about 10 years ago, but the pet stores used to be laden with savannah monitors and tree monitors


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*A communal tank of... what, exactly?

There aren't many communal species out there, and the majority of them aren't large species.

This should be interesting. *


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 31, 2010)

Teal said:


> *A communal tank of... what, exactly?
> 
> There aren't many communal species out there, and the majority of them aren't large species.
> 
> This should be interesting. *



1000 H. Inceis lol


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*lol that's what *I* would do, anyways! *


----------

